# Byrd shelix for DW735 planer



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Pulled the trigger last night and bought one of these. Best price I found was $402.30 shipped. I'll do a writeup when I get it, probably next week.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

The shelix head was delivered today, and I got it installed. I followed these instructions.
http://www.holbren.com/misc/DW735.pdf
It took a couple hours with breaks every now and then.

After I got the machine put back together I started it up to run a few minutes. Right away I noticed the noise level was decreased significantly. The blower is the real noise maker now.
I ran a piece of cherry 1.75" thick X 12" wide that I had previously run with the original blades. What a difference. The board actually shines. I then ran a 1/4" piece of curly maple through it. No tearout at all. I am really impressed with the Byrd Shelix head.
The noise level has dropped to the point where you can use it without wearing hearing protection. Amazing.
Here are a few pics. The first two are the cherry after the old blades. The next is the same board after the Shelix. 

Installation wasn't without some difficulty. Getting the old head out required a piece of wood and a hammer. Wood and hammer to get the new one in also. 
I had one chain gear that decided to be stubborn. Had to use a small gear puller to get it off. You need snap ring pliers. Compression type for one side, expansion for the other. A 22mm socket and a 5mm allen wrench. 
Supplied is a sheet of thick plastic that you wrap around the cutter head when installing it. It is to keep the carbide cutters from touching the planer casting, and to keep you from cutting yourself. I'm wearing a bandaid on my right thumb anyway. Those cutters are danged sharp.

This is a super upgrade for the Dewalt 735. Although it leaves a very nice surface, there are still some very minute ridges down the wood. They can be easily removed with a card scraper.

So, if you are tired of the HSS knives getting dull and tearout on your first board going through the machine with new blades in it, I highly recommend this upgrade. I'm a happy woodworker.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Dang Mike.. That's nice!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I would just love to have the 735 with razor blades in it!!


----------



## Bonehead V.2 (Aug 23, 2009)

That's great. thanks for the update. I"ve got two extra sets for my DW735 but when I go through those I am seriously thinking about going the same route. I absolutely LOVE the spiral head on my jointer and I am looking forward to, hopefully, getting the same for my planer.

I'd like to hear more about your changeover experience.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Just had a look in Holbren. Those cutter heads are serious money!

Cheers

Peter


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

istracpsboss said:


> Just had a look in Holbren. Those cutter heads are serious money!


I hope Mark doesn't mind, but put SMC10 in the coupon code box for 10% off.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Bonehead V.2 said:


> That's great. thanks for the update. I"ve got two extra sets for my DW735 but when I go through those I am seriously thinking about going the same route. I absolutely LOVE the spiral head on my jointer and I am looking forward to, hopefully, getting the same for my planer.
> I'd like to hear more about your changeover experience.


I probably won't get into many projects until the end of Oct. since I'm busy with a play at the senior center. When I do use it I'll be sure to report on it.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I did get to plane a 100 year old hunk of 2x10x8' pine from the Detroit elevator bldg. This was a nasty, dirty, piece of old growth.
I ran it through the planer to clean it up. It sure doesn't look like the junk at the borg. It came out nice and smooth. The Byrd head did a fantastic job on it.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

xplorx4 said:


> I would just love to have the 735 with razor blades in it!!


Jerry,
Just sell that new flat screen TV and you could buy 3 or 4 DW735's. :lol:

Mike,
Sure do like the Shelix heads. I have been thinking about upgrading mine, but it sure is hard to come up with that kind of money. Good luck with yours. The old pine looks like it came out beautifully.


----------



## Bonehead V.2 (Aug 23, 2009)

VERY cool Mike. That old pine is awesome.


----------

